# Websites



## Cara (Sep 10, 2007)

I like to see the differnt types of websites to decide what kind i want :bgrin please




:


----------



## Jill (Sep 10, 2007)

You can look at my website. It's not fancy but it's easy for me to update and maintain.

*www.whinny4me.com*


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is the link to my site Irish Hills Farm Friends of mine designed it originally years ago and I maintain it.


----------



## Shadows_Gold (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is mine. I got it cuz i was free. lol.

Mina's Miniature Horses


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 10, 2007)

here is mine its with freewebs.com

but I upgraded to more pages and pics than they offered for free

and I maintain it myself

My Webpage


----------



## EAD Minis (Sep 10, 2007)

*Hey cara, made mine myself. Its in my signiture!!!*


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 10, 2007)

I design Websites



:

and I do them on Geocities Mine is in my Signature


----------



## Tony (Sep 10, 2007)

Mine is below.


----------



## Endless (Sep 10, 2007)

Mine was done by Bowens Design! She is great! Its in my signature


----------



## midnight star stables (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey there


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 11, 2007)

Mine is in my signature below.


----------



## joyenes (Sep 11, 2007)

I use Register.com They have formats for you to make your own and it was very easy. Here's my link pleasantviewminiatures.com Joyce


----------



## twister (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Cara,

Mine is in my signature too.

Yvonne


----------



## RedWagon (Sep 12, 2007)

We did our own also using Web Studio. We got a free 30 day trial and were very pleased so we bought it. It's easy to maintain, got lots of backgrounds, templates, fonts. Website link is in my signature.

Web Studio Trial


----------



## REO (Sep 12, 2007)

I made mine and do it myself. It's in my signature.



:

I've done sites for other people too.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Sep 12, 2007)

I love mine! I designed mine myself with the mentoring help of my friend. Its in my signature. Check it out


----------



## wiccanz (Sep 12, 2007)

Mine is in my signature below


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 12, 2007)

HERE IS OURS.

www.paintbynumbersranch.net


----------



## Chamomile (Sep 12, 2007)

You can check out mine any time! I love website traffic :aktion033:

I made mine on Tripod.com and I love working with their templates. They are easy to customize and add pictures to and the pages are endless.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Sep 12, 2007)

Mine are: www.mountainmeadowsminiatures.com and www.thebayprince.com

Gena Bowen from StableLane Designs did them for me - she is awesome to work with (she is Gena here on the Forum)

Stacy


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 12, 2007)

Mine is in my signature but I'll post it here anyways :bgrin

http://geocities.com/highmeadowminis

Paint N Minis made it for me




: Thanks so much Toni!!! :saludando:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 12, 2007)

In my signature also.


----------



## Cara (Sep 12, 2007)

anyone use freewebs?


----------



## shoeboxstables (Sep 12, 2007)

I designed/maintain our farm website, www.shoeboxstables.com


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Sep 12, 2007)

i use freewebs....and i love it


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is our link:www.ontargetminiatures.com

Just updated with photos from a Farm Fest on Labor Day!


----------



## dgrminis (Sep 15, 2007)

I started out with a freewebs one and then bought my domain name and added more pictures and pages then they let you have as well. So I have to pay a small amount each year but I can update it and keep it looking good on my own





www.dgrminis.com

Good Luck when you decide what you are going to do for yours


----------



## Firefall (Sep 15, 2007)

I did my own and maintain it also. I used www.buildyourwebsite.com


----------



## horsehug (Sep 15, 2007)

Mine is below. It is simple, nothing fancy, but I enjoy maintaining it myself 

Susan O.


----------



## nootka (Sep 15, 2007)

Mine is and always has been a do-it-yourselfer:

Raftered Hearts Miniature Horses






Liz


----------



## Doobie (Sep 15, 2007)

*www.moonshadowminis.com*

We live in Northern Ontario Canada and this is the one way I get to share my home with everyone !


----------



## BM Miniatures (Sep 16, 2007)

www.bluemoonminiatures.co.nz


----------



## Getitia (Sep 16, 2007)

Ours is listed below.


----------



## mastercece2b (Sep 16, 2007)

http://elevagedelachiatta.ifrance.com/

http://nebbiu202b.skyblog.com

Soon the English version :bgrin


----------



## HJF (Sep 16, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Website[/SIZE]


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Mine is listed in my signature





Andrea


----------



## MiLo Minis (Sep 17, 2007)

I did ours myself on freewebs! See it below in my signature.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Sep 19, 2007)

www.TRUEJOYMINIATURES.COM

maintained by my sister Ranae.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Sep 19, 2007)

www.littlemiraclesfarm.net 

I also created mine and maintain it. I did something very simple as I maintain another website that takes up alot of my time. So I went with something easy with very little updateing.


----------



## yankee_minis (Sep 21, 2007)

I do my own and I think it's in my signature. lol

I have added a refreshing live video for my mare stare. As well as a link to the streaming video I do with www.marestare.com during foaling season. I also have a video of a foaling from a couple years ago.

I need more recent pictures of the babies and new horses. That's a big job!

I love looking at all the web sites. There are as many designs as there are people.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Sep 21, 2007)

I made my own website with freewebs and I upgraded to the next level since we have miniature horses and shetlands and a rather large site. Freewebs are easy to work with and editing is easy.


----------



## sdmini (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's mine.

Website

I made it myself. It took me forever to make the "one" I loved.




: It is so sleek and professional and most importantly it reflects who we are...well not the sleek and professional part anyways. :bgrin More the no frills and rough around the edges look.



:


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's mine, nothing fancy but I built it myself for less than $30.00 with GoDaddy.com and I truly enjoy being able to go in there and make changes as I feel needed! Very user friendly, this is the first website i've ever built!

MiniHoofBeats Miniatures


----------

